# Restoring a Traynor YBA1: need a 60s nameplate & grille cloth



## chuckleach (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am restoring a '67 Traynor YBA1 Bass Master head. It's completely missing the front grille.

Does anyone have a nameplate and some grille cloth (or complete grill) kicking around that they want to get rid of? 

This is an example of the style I'm looking for:
View attachment 863


Drop me an email: [email protected]


----------



## JoePops22 (Sep 4, 2012)

You can order the vintage style grill cloth from Yorkville through Long & McQuade. Part # is GC1. 36" x 36" for $42.99 plus tax.

I was told by Yorkville I could also order the logo (part # 8268 - used for the YGM3 re-issue and other Traynor amps) but when the guy at L&M tried to order it the computer indicated the part was no longer available, which didn't make any sense.

He asked Yorkville for an explanation - I'll let you know when I get an answer.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

JoePops22 said:


> I was told by Yorkville I could also order the logo (part # 8268 - used for the YGM3 re-issue and other Traynor amps) but when the guy at L&M tried to order it the computer indicated the part was no longer available, which didn't make any sense.


 It may not make sense but may be accurate. I needed a reverb tank for an old YGM3. The reissue used the same tank. However they are all gone and they won't be getting any more, they have subbed a different part for service use but it is not quite the same. 
I think for some of the parts for the reissues, they may have had enough for production, but not many extras for spares/service parts.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

I know what it's like to restore vintage equipment. Lucky for me there is a factory in Quebec called JAM Industries who are in charge of North American Marshall distribution. I was able to order all the parts except the wooden shell + baffle itself, direct from them for the 2 Marshall cabinets I restored.

My advice is to contact Yorkville directly, in my experience going through retail stores is nothing but a hassle.


----------

